# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  InfiniteBlue88's bookmark 01

## InfiniteBlue88

Thought I would have a go at a simple territory map style bookmark.### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work, and thanks for joining in!  :Smile:

----------


## InfiniteBlue88

Thanks much appreciated . :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

The composition on this one is pretty good  :Smile:

----------

